# Paris-La defense



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Hola amigos!, bueno les muestro las fotos de mi viaje a francia de hace un ano y poquito, espero les guste. Bueno lo primero que les voy a mostrar es el distrito financiero de La Defense(como a la mayoria les gusta los rascacielos), una parte proyectada solo para este fin, se ubica a las afueras de Paris. Aqui les va!

















































































































































y bueno para finalizar estoy yo con el baguet del desayuno antes de salir a turistear a La Defense.











Saludos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No se ven las fotos 

Por otro lado me fascina La Defense, sus amplias areas peatonales y el diseño de muchos de sus edificios.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Es que las habia puesto muy grandes pero ya les baje la resolucion!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me encanta la Tour La defense y sus inmediaciones.... Ahi parece haber una cuasi replica contemporanea del palacio de cristal...

Por otro lado en Francia no se construyen rascacielos de la talla del Montparnasse (el mas alto desde 1979) hace rato...


PD: Que gracioso ese enorme dedo...!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha, no puedo ver las fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ahora sí puedo ver las fotos, el problema era que demoraban mucho en cargar.

El lugar es fantástico, todos los edificios tiene buen diseño, me gustan todos.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Gracias por las fotos. Ese dedo es original. Yo ni idea de que habia un sitio asi en Paris, debe ser porque siempre ponen las mismas fotos.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

el arco de la defense es la contraparte moderna al arco del triunfo de la estrella, creando una "tension" entre estos


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

ya se viene el faro de morphosis   muy buenas las fotos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

manuel_rs said:


> el arco de la defense es la contraparte moderna al arco del triunfo de la estrella, creando una "tension" entre estos


Y la vista desde el arco de la defense hacia los Champs Elysees es simplemente espectacular.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Que bueno que les haya gustado, ya les pongo una panoramica desde el nuevo arco del triunfo viendo Paris.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelentes tus fotos, tambien me fascina La Defense, ya hace más de 10 años que la visité, que tiempos...


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Wuau que buenas fotos primera vez que veo fotos de Paris moderno, a Lima le vendria bien unos edificios de esa altura y diseno


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Simplemente especatacular, se ve tan ordenado, lo que si me llama la atención es que casi no se ven autos, todo es sólo para peatones?


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Solo la alameda central, a los lados hay varias autopistas, y el metro pasa por debajo de esa alameda central.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mango, que hermosos edificios, modernísimos, por algo es la ciudad LUZ Hermosas tomas


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy buenas las fotos, me encantan esos edificios modernos de Paris.
Despues... la torre cuadrada (no recuerdo como se llama) de la segunda foto, no se, pero no me cuadra; me gustaria saber cual es la razon por la que le dieron esa forma...
Eres buen fotografo, mangolight


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Bonitas fotos.Aunque La Defense no está precisamente en el centro de París;la capital francesa nos demuestra que lo tradicional e histórico no tiene que estar peleao con la modernidad.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Mango que buenas tomas. Me gusto mucho la arquitectura, muy interesante. Sobre todo la planificacion, esa zona esta fuera de Paris. Mi Proxima parada Paris!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que increible ciudad, tan ordenada y espaciosa. Excelentes fotos!


----------

